# Does it exist?



## entomology (Mar 29, 2008)

hi all
would just like some true experienced keepers to answer this question. On Youtube theres a guy called Jon3800 i have been watching his vids and in one he talking about rare pokies like the gooty and stuff but then he mentions a T called a Blue Leg Baboon ive researched and cant find anything on them.
Do they exist?

Thanks Nath


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

entomology said:


> hi all
> would just like some true experienced keepers to answer this question. On Youtube theres a guy called Jon3800 i have been watching his vids and in one he talking about rare pokies like the gooty and stuff but then he mentions a T called a Blue Leg Baboon ive researched and cant find anything on them.
> Do they exist?
> 
> Thanks Nath


Argh! Common names again! :whip:


----------



## entomology (Mar 29, 2008)

well if i never heard of it how do i know the scientific name?

JEEZ


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have never heard of that before mate


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

entomology said:


> well if i never heard of it how do i know the scientific name?
> 
> JEEZ


Sorry, if you took my comment the wrong way, I was just commenting on how Common Names are pretty useless, I wasn't having a go at you! :whistling2:


----------



## entomology (Mar 29, 2008)

its strange also because he talks the price of different baboons and their colours but then this blue leg baboon? about $3000 whats like £1500 whats crazy.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

maybe singapore blue . . . they are big and mean and blue?? but not baboons?

elsa


----------



## entomology (Mar 29, 2008)

i dont think so as he calls it a baboon, when baboons are orange brown colour


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

ok 
am i really thick for never noticing alll the baboons are orangey brown colour?

elsa


----------



## entomology (Mar 29, 2008)

im sorry i cant find the vid as he has two accounts
Jon3800 and sosiak525 both with about 50 to 70 videos all about 10 mins long


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Probably M. balfouri. But no way is any spider worth that much! You can get balfouri slings for about £50, and the adults are often cheaper than P. metallica


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

There is a blue footed baboon spider, i have pictures of it here somewhere, ill see if i can find it and the name, hang on!!


----------



## entomology (Mar 29, 2008)

k thanks Dan and cant wait for the photo becky sounds interesting


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm working on it, but yes.. it does exist


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

Idiothele sp "Blue Foot"


----------



## Donz (Jan 8, 2009)

I found these possibilities..

_Pterinochilus sp_. Usumbara










Holothele Sp. Tachira









Top one is probably the closest you'll find as it is a sunset baboon, couldn't find any other 'blue legged/footed' baboons.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

andyh75 said:


> Idiothele sp "Blue Foot"


 
Thats the one!! Gorgeous spiders. Have you got the journal Andy?


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

yes i do have that journal becky, with the article on the hunt for blue foot, heheh, a very good write up and a gorgeous sp of spider indeed :2thumb:


----------



## Jon3800 (Apr 15, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> Probably M. balfouri. But no way is any spider worth that much! You can get balfouri slings for about £50, and the adults are often cheaper than P. metallica


Monocentropus balfouri, that's correct, I should have mentioned it in my videos. Canada overprices their slings, so a sling of M.Balofuri costs $500, and $2000 for a sub adult female


----------



## Jon3800 (Apr 15, 2009)

entomology said:


> hi all
> would just like some true experienced keepers to answer this question. On Youtube theres a guy called Jon3800 i have been watching his vids and in one he talking about rare pokies like the gooty and stuff but then he mentions a T called a Blue Leg Baboon ive researched and cant find anything on them.
> Do they exist?
> 
> Thanks Nath


Hi Nath, Jon3800 from YouTube. Yes they do exist, Monocentropus Balfouri is the scientific name


----------



## Jon3800 (Apr 15, 2009)

entomology said:


> im sorry i cant find the vid as he has two accounts
> Jon3800 and sosiak525 both with about 50 to 70 videos all about 10 mins long


Hi, Jon3800 here, I forgot which videos I mentioned this T, but I really should have said Monocentropus Balfouri since I despise common names. My accounts are Jon3800 and Sosiak565. My main partnered account that I use is Jon3800, you can ask me any questions


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

aye pretty spiders too...and very hardy ime
DEFINATELY a better choice to a collection than P metallica imo..
Beautiful spider, beautiful webbing, and wicked behaviours.
Il be eager to get some more once the price has fell some more.. dont think itl be that long... they seem rather tolerant of wach other... having been kept communally in EU with success


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

I've seen blue leg baboon refer to H.lividum before. It's not even a spider that falls under the 'baboon' title, but that stops nobody... Another reason to stick to scientific (or at least give both).


----------

